# la croix du vieux pont near Soissons france



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anybody stayed at the above with a dog:-

Did you use the nearby kennel when u went on day trip etc eg to paris and Eurodisney? If so what's it like?

Which nearby vet did you use for the Passport formalities?
Any comments on them?

Thanks
Barry


----------

